# Post Pics of Dream Skateparks/Near you



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, heres a dream park for ya, its right near me too, but no bikes aloud... but one day imma get in there and shred it on my nemesis..... http://www.caliskatz.com/v4/skateparks/pacifica_skatepark.asp


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> Well, heres a dream park for ya, its right near me too, but no bikes aloud... but one day imma get in there and shred it on my nemesis..... http://www.caliskatz.com/v4/skateparks/pacifica_skatepark.asp


Very nice! I have one about a block away from my house but it sucks. I have Ray's MTB Skatepark 6 miles away!!!

Sicklines.com did a great review... here is the skatepark part of it..
http://www.sicklines.com/courses/ohio/rays-mtb-indoor-park/raysmtbindoorpark5/


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my favorite skatepark. we rock this a couple times a week (excuse the skaters in the first pic, it has designated times for bikes and obviously this was not one of them)......


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

skatelab is a pretty cool place. skatestreet bhas some nice stuff too...


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

you guys are so lucky


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Orkus Skatepark in montreal, two and a half hours away from me. This a pic of when it was getting built.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

annother in the city http://www.norcalramprats.com/


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that one in chinas pretty nice, biggest park in the world. too bad its on the wrong side of the planet.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

*Less than 1500 feet from my driveway.*


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> *Less than 1500 feet from my driveway.*


Do you realize how lucky you are?:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> *Less than 1500 feet from my driveway.*


I hate you. Why does every skatepark around here have to suck??


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Todd, sell all your bikes and buy a park bike NOW. 

I hate you. 

My local park sucks.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

this one is a 3 hour drive, but it is amazing....and so worth it

millenium skatepark in calgary alberta, i think it is, or useed to be the biggest outdoor skatepark in north america....i think, dont quote me on that

http://www.gov.calgary.ab.ca/skatepark/pg_millennium_virtualtour.html


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Todd, sell all your bikes and buy a park bike NOW.
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> My local park sucks.


hehe, I got my General Lee for that park


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Wow some of you people are very lucky.

*I have never ridden a park in my life*, just think about that for a minute...

OT: snaky, so you're 2.5hrs from Ottawa. If you don't mind me asking where are you from? Im located inbetween Hamilton and Kitchener (aka the middle of nowhere, we don't even get paved roads here)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

xray said:


> Wow some of you people are very lucky.
> 
> *I have never ridden a park in my life*, just think about that for a minute...
> 
> OT: snaky, so you're 2.5hrs from Ottawa. If you don't mind me asking where are you from? Im located inbetween Hamilton and Kitchener (aka the middle of nowhere, we don't even get paved roads here)


I'm not 2.5hrs from ottawa, probably more around 6. I'm in quebec city, representin' the frogs yo!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

free rider said:


> this one is a 3 hour drive, but it is amazing....and so worth it
> 
> millenium skatepark in calgary alberta, i think it is, or useed to be the biggest outdoor skatepark in north america....i think, dont quote me on that
> 
> http://www.gov.calgary.ab.ca/skatepark/pg_millennium_virtualtour.html


If you go to millenium jsut remember to stop by Bikes and boards and tell Dave to GIVE ME MY FREEKING DEMO BIKE BACK !!! 
If there closed just piss on their doorstep


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Qubec has amazing architicture and really good street from what I hear :thumbsup:

(edited ) Todd-FreeRide : You live across the street from WestLinn arguebly the best park ever created 99% of that lace is covered in pool copeing ! 

Time for you to get a DeathMobile or a FG !

I got to ride the new Sacramento skatepark today , SOOOOOO much fun , I was getting really tired from pumping the 13ft bowls but tward the end I got some really good lines around the park jumping from one bowl to another into and out of the street corse  
Useing stair sets as landings , hitting everything in the street section than transfering back into the deep clover bowl :eekster: seriously made my christmas !
Here are some pic's I stole off Thrasher.com








This is the best bowl for bikes , good flow and the corner pockets are seriously like 15-17ft tall , the smooth bump in the center is easily 10ft tall , I came very close to killing myself doing nosepick transfers over that center hump .

This might be the best small obstical I have ever had the oppertunity of rideing , it's a curved wall ride with really good tranny at the bottom , needless to say you can hit this thing really fast and do airs out of the corners  









This section is DEEP ! really DEEP with easily 3ft of vert everywere !
I got kinda freeked out by this bowl , the photo doesnt do it justice , it's REALLY BIG !









This next bowl is stupid deep with pool like steepness , let me be the first to say someone is going to get REALLY hurt rideing this bowl


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> FreeRider : You live across the street from WestLinn arguebly the best park ever created 99% of that lace is covered in pool copeing !
> 
> Time for you to get a DeathMobile or a FG !


You mean me ? I live basically across from the West Linn skatepark.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> snip


Dang, that looks so awesome and it looks like you had the whole thing to yourself, and again MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> You mean me ? I live basically across from the West Linn skatepark.


YES ment you , sorry I got confused  I'm still a bit dased from rideing Granite this morning :skep:


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> Dang, that looks so awesome and it looks like you had the whole thing to yourself, and again MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


I stole thoes pic's from Thrasher.com

What you dont see is that they have now conected every bowl with cement walkways so you can pretty much flow the small bowls and the street corese as one gian park :thumbsup:

When I got there this morning there were possibly 10 people , bbut the palce looked empty , when I feft it was getting a bit crouded and people were starting to get in the way , so I left 

We did have to help pull a smaller kid out of one of the bowls he fell in and coulnt get out :madman:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> YES ment you , sorry I got confused  I'm still a bit dased from rideing Granite this morning :skep:


haha, its cool. but you weirded me out, I was all like "wha! freerider lives next door?"

so what makes you thins the WL one is argueably the best ?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> haha, its cool. but you weirded me out, I was all like "wha! freerider lives next door?"
> 
> so what makes you thins the WL one is argueably the best ?


Um look at that place , it has a billion lines 

I havent ridden West Linn , but from the people I have talked to it has beetter flow than most other parks and the pool copeing gives it added steezzz !


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Qubec has amazing architicture and really good street from what I hear :thumbsup:


Yeah, at least I've got that, but that's in "old" quebec, downtown, which I have to ride for two hours through traffic to get to. At least there are rideable spots on the way there.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Um look at that place , it has a billion lines
> 
> I havent ridden West Linn , but from the people I have talked to it has beetter flow than most other parks and the pool copeing gives it added steezzz !


yea, theres a lot of lines that you can take. you should head up and hit it sometime. oregon city also isnt too bad.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> haha, its cool. but you weirded me out, I was all like "wha! freerider lives next door?"
> 
> so what makes you thins the WL one is argueably the best ?


haha, i was like "wha! skate park across the street, then i looked out my window to make sure, and then there was brad, in his white van, just watching....what a creepy little fyck


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey snaky how far is that park from detroit? I am not fimiliar with canada I just know windsor is right across the river. Just curious always looking for a good spot. But for all I know that could be next to alaska.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

We have a bunch here in Henderson/Vegas area. We have 10 total.

This one is only a few minutes from my house in Anthem.

When it was being built


















Here it is all finished up..









Here is a link to all the ones in the Vegas area.

https://www.concretedisciples.com/skateparksdb/display_state.php?state=NV


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

wow dude, las vegas.... Thats amazing, I was checking out the other parks there on that site, and they are all absolutely stunning, annother place I was checking out was mammoth, and wow check it out its soo nice.


----------



## spinwax (Dec 21, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> wow dude, las vegas.... Thats amazing, I was checking out the other parks there on that site, and they are all absolutely stunning, annother place I was checking out was mammoth, and wow check it out its soo nice.


I live in Henderson a suburb of Vegas. Counting the Anthem one in Henderson, I dont think there is a city in the U. S. with as many as we have.

We also have a bunch of dirt jumps that are maintained throughout the valley. There are more in Boulder City right down the road by the famous Bootleg Canyon downhill park.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

bitterrider said:


> Hey snaky how far is that park from detroit? I am not fimiliar with canada I just know windsor is right across the river. Just curious always looking for a good spot. But for all I know that could be next to alaska.


569 miles according to google earth.


----------



## Frankenschwinn (Jan 20, 2004)

Here is the one here in Oklahoma City, OK:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice.


----------

